# 2nd leg of the EUROPRO Tour, Ft Van Lier, Belgium



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good luck buddy 

I like the second part of your practice regiment...to me that's the best way to practice for field....or for any venue. You want to practice like you play. :wink:

As for your mental game or staying focused. Just focus on making one good shot at a time...forget about the score completely. I hate keeping score...that goes for field, FITA, indoors and 3D. I don't like knowing....just make the shot. 

I some how learned this year how to turn my focus on and off....which you have to do. When I shoot the 4th arrow on a target. I turn it off...and go back to BSing and thinking about whatever other then shooting. When I step to that next target flip that switch....taking snacks seems to help this also. :wink:

Just don't let one bad arrow....be it a bad shot...missed cut...or whatever caused that miss to destroy a good round. Everyone misses so don't beat yourself up.....if you have a bad target in the works with a 17 coming. Put the release down and step off and refocus.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Go get em Wade! Have fun and shoot well! :darkbeer:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks guys, I am really looking forward to checking out the local area too, it is supposed to have a lot of history from WWII.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

aww c'mon, a squid shouldnt have to tell a grunt this:wink::tongue:........

fight like you train, train like you fight.

do your thing and wear the colors proud. you'll do fine. :thumbs_up


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> aww c'mon, a squid shouldnt have to tell a grunt this:wink::tongue:........
> 
> fight like you train, train like you fight.
> 
> do your thing and wear the colors proud. you'll do fine. :thumbs_up


You are absolutly right Rock Monkey, us green suiters are ALWAYS training as we fight... LOL!! Thanks.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Wade - what's the result after Day one? Nothing is online yet.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

hope your hitting some new PB....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up... !!

tear it up... heheheee.. sounds like you have and know the whole ball of wax

now ... :high5:.... best of luck to you and the team !..and thanks for the 

links....:teeth:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats Wade! Great improvement!!!! :thumbs_up

I loved the commentary on the targets


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Thanks Guys*

Needless to say, I had a blast this weekend, saw some friends and somehow elevated a couple slots in the standing... I didn't know that the Alternative Team was baiting me for what turned out later to be "Walkabout with Wade". Atleast I can laugh at myself!! I will be posting pics of how the course was laid out. It was a GREAT course, small compact and a TON of walking up and down hills (which turns out to be parts of the Fort). Give me some time to download them and post. Like I said before, THANKS for the support!!


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

congrats on the placement!

ive only had time to watch a little of it..............but hey! ya had some 'appearances'.

camoham


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Has anybody seen the "Walkabout with Wade" segment yet? 



Wade, you had a golden opportunity :zip:


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Good luck Wade, Army strong!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

What kind of v bars is Liam Grimood using ?


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

redman said:


> What kind of v bars is Liam Grimood using ?


Redman, I don't know but I can find out pretty quick for ya...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Congrats on the strong showing Wade :clap:

And congrats Dave on the win and first clean round....and he did it with an AM35....that means both of these shoots were won by a guy shooting the AM35


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrats

Some of the european shoots sure looks nice, too bad they're so far away


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

BowOnly said:


> Redman, I don't know but I can find out pretty quick for ya...


Leim shoots a Easton Unibar for a V...

Still trying to reduce the size of these pics!! I guess it would just be easier to post them on Facebook!

By the way, thanks a million for all the support you have been giving me/us over here! Looking forward to coming home to shoot with you!! I guess "See ya in Vagas!!!"


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

For those of you that haven't watched this broadcast yet....you need to watch. Great targets and the commentary is hilarious. 

I need to go over there for sure.....just to sit in the booth :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> For those of you that haven't watched this broadcast yet....you need to watch. Great targets and the commentary is hilarious.
> 
> I need to go over there for sure.....just to sit in the booth :chortle:


You need to be one of the commentators. :teeth:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Hornet*

Dude, if you come, you must shoot!!! It's a whole different view when looking throught a peep sight and a scope!!! I can't wait to shoot my new B Stinger front rod I got in yesterday!!! Still waiting for my side bars though, you guys keep buying them up from LAS!!! I finished watching the footage, Alistar was pretty nice to me this time... EVEN though he put me in a class of being one of the loudest on the playground!!!  

Okay, Okay, I must admit, Dave, Liem and I wanted a Heineken in Belgium, you would think we murdered somebody when we asked... I bet the waiter guy that I would pour their beer into a lit candle and drink the remains for said green bottled beer... I drank - and still NO HEINEKEN!!! The sad thing is, someone who witnessed the event brought us another round of the same beer we poured into the candle... SAD huh??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh if I went I would be shooting...trust me on that. :wink:

Gotta show the wrist rocket users how it's done :chortle:

and I don't blame them for not bringing you a Heineken ukey:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I stole some pics from Wade....home ya don't mind buddy :wink:

But these needed to be shared


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Some of BowOnly :thumb:

What did you cut that 30 for on top of the building?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and my favorite one.....the 15 you had to shoot for 7  :faint:

Just about everyone of us would have screwed this one up :wink:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> and my favorite one.....the 15 you had to shoot for 7  :faint:
> 
> Just about everyone of us would have screwed this one up :wink:


Well, I surely did!! I had 1 High 5, 1 Low 5, one in the X and one that the Spiral Cams bit me on!! A SOLID middle 4 to the right!!! I thought it was off the paper!! I just remember thinking "Man this feels soft on the back end" and POW!!! :mg::mg::frusty:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*And of course, the "long and dark" shot*

My most FAVORITE Target of all!!! Some of us know what I am talking about with the missed opportunity... HEE HEE!!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

BowOnly said:


> My most FAVORITE Target of all!!! Some of us know what I am talking about with the missed opportunity... HEE HEE!!


THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!!!!!!!!!

Oh man that would have been great


----------

